# Tillering Tree



## Allen Oliver (May 6, 2011)

Going to try my hand at making me a bow this summer and was wondering if anyone had plans for a Tillering Tree. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 6, 2011)

This is what I use.  It's lag screwed to a stud behind the wall board.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Marty. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 7, 2011)

By the way where do you put your scale to show the draw weight at draw length? Do you attach the scale at the end of the rope that you are pulling from? Are is it best to put the scale on the Bow string and then attach rope to it?


----------



## Apex Predator (May 7, 2011)

I kneel in front of the bow, attach the scale to the string, and pull down, keeping my face in front of the scale to read it against my background draw length scale.


----------

